
"YBombinator" - whacked_new
http://www.ybombinator.com/
======
Laurentvw
"YBombinator! is a concept that was conceived in real time by real people in
an Internet chat room on April 17, 2007 @ 2:09AM Pacific Daylight Time."

They were talking about this on Justin.tv. I assume that's the chat room
they're mentioning here. But anyway, I have no idea what this is... most
likely a joke.

------
bootload
here's what I find ...

 _<http://www.google.com/search?q=YBombinator+People+Powered+Internet>

then I get ...

\- <http://bdeseattle.blogspot.com/search/label/ybombinator>

\- <http://del.icio.us/bdeseattle>

\- <http://jott.com>

\- <http://twitter.com/bdeseattle>

then finally from another source ...

\- <http://www.stonetemple.com/articles/interview-bryan-eisenberg.shtml>

The name here matches the _bde _seattle. I can link bdeseattle to the name.

~~~
bootload
_"...<http://www.stonetemple.com/articles/interview-bryan-eisenberg.shtml>
...'_

Update:

Oops. Got confirmation from a reliable source ' _this is particular link is
incorrect_ '.

------
whacked_new
Interesting play on words.

YBombinator! is a concept that was conceived in real time by real people in
an Internet chat room on April 17, 2007 @ 2:09AM Pacific Daylight Time. Think
of YBombinator! as the un-incubator, helping cultivate un-companies.

------
Tichy
What is it?

~~~
whacked_new
No idea. We'll find out when "soon" comes around. Nevertheless it was
interesting. It reminds me of Trogdor; in fact, that was the reason why I
checked that URL.

------
gibsonf1
Why?

